# New Year'S Resolution - Fail



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I promised meself I wasn't going to buy anymore this year :hypocrite:

Well, that didn't last :blush2:

You know how it is, surfing Evil Bay, glass in hand when something takes your fancy.










Nice condition Waltham half hunter 'EQUITY', circa 1910, running strongly, good dial,hinges and catches.










Hands,obviously, need changing (anyone got any?) but, all in all, not bad for an 'under the influence buy'

Please tell me I'm not the only one to have done something similar?

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh my...

Now THAT is a very handsome failure! What's the watch made of? Silver?

I must confess to not being a very good boy, either. I went out at the very start of the month (I SWEAR, without any desire to actually do this!) and bought a railroad watch. I couldn't help myself. It was cheap, it was excellent and the lady at the flea-market who sold it to me said I was a sweet little boy...










After exchanging a few emails with my watchmaker, he informed me yesterday that he'd given the go-ahead to his friend (who handles the vintage & antique side of their business) to start srevicing my watch. I could expect it back in a month.

But enough about my broken NYR, which was not to buy anything expensive any more...that's a hell of a watch! What else can you tell us, Chris?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, there's not much more to add. It' a gold Dennison case with a nice snap to it and it has a pretty, clean movement.










The hands let it down a little, the hour one is a tad too long and the minute one needs to be twice its size. Sourcing the right hands has become a bit of a problem for me recently, still it looks OK so if I come across a pair in the future, I will change them.

I like to make up sets, I've got a choice of fobs so I suppose I'll be looking for chain - and that's how it starts 

The bloodstone fob on the left is the one I think I'll use










Nice find BTW Shangas

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks Chris. It was $160. I was so stoked and jazzed when I found it!

Do you have a watch-chain? The fobs look beautiful. What are they all?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't have a chain in gold at the mo' and with the price so strong, I might wait awhile (but I ain't too good at waiting).

The fobs I've had for some time , I think the green on the right is an Agate and the one in the middle is Hematite.

If I come aceoss a double chain, then I will have the fob in the middle and put one of these sovereign holders on the right and the watch on the left.










Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd love to get a Double-Albert (with or without a fob-drop). Those sovereign-cases look really neat! I assume they were for holding gold sovereign-coins, right?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Shangas said:


> I'd love to get a Double-Albert (with or without a fob-drop). Those sovereign-cases look really neat! I assume they were for holding gold sovereign-coins, right?


Yep, they can each hold several sovereigns and are spring loaded.

This one's a double for taking half ones










Chris


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I too have an Equity with similar hands so i suggest that these wre indeed the original, in my opinion the hands were designed to make this watch look differant from others being sold at that time. I would do some more research before changing them. Although mine does not state Equity on the dial it is marked on the movement.

My Watch-












a6cjn said:


> I promised meself I wasn't going to buy anymore this year :hypocrite:
> 
> Well, that didn't last :blush2:
> 
> ...


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well thanks for that

I was expecting to see a minute hand like the one in this pic, as I think it works much better with the cover open










Yours looks in nice condition, is it up and running?

Chris


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I had to restaff the balance but is now woeking well.



a6cjn said:


> Well thanks for that
> 
> I was expecting to see a minute hand like the one in this pic, as I think it works much better with the cover open
> 
> ...


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

NOW I understand why the hands look like that! It's so that they match up with the case-dial when the lid is closed! (Note the first photo of Chris's watch, with the lid shut).

**Steps out of Captain Obvious mode**


----------

